# Bene vestitus vincit



## TimothyJames2002

Hello, I'm putting together a motto for an executive menswear line of high quality and style.
I'm trying to engrave a latin motto that will translate "Well dressed wins" meaning the person who is well dressed will always have the advantage and will win.

Is Bene vestitus vincit the accurate latin phrase? I want to be sure the tenses and modifications are correct. I had also explored Bene vestibus vincit, Bene vestitum vincit and Bene indutus vincit.

I'd sure appreciate any feedback and help!
Thank you so much!
-Tim


----------



## Testing1234567

Bene (adv.) vestitus (adj.) vincit (v.)

There is no problem with the collocation "bene vestitus", since it was used in _Speculum iudicale_ (a medieval work):


> Vir *bene vestitus* pro vestibus esse peritus
> Creditur a mille, quamvis idiota sit ille.
> Si careat vestem, nec sit vestitus honeste
> Nullius est laudis, quamvis sciat omne, quod audit.



There is no problem using an adjective "bene vestitus" as a noun "a person who is well-dressed", since it can be found in _Panis angelicus_ (from the Renaissance):


> Panis angelicus
> fit panis hominum;
> Dat panis cœlicus
> figuris terminum:
> O res mirabilis!
> Manducat Dominum
> *Pauper*, *servus* et *humilis*.


Pauper (poor, adj.) → (the poor, n.)
Servus (servile, adj.) → (the servile, n.)
Humilis (humble, adj.) → (the humble, n.)

Note that the word order is quite free, so you have the following variations:

Bene vestitus vincit (original)
Vincit bene vestitus
Notice that the adverb must stick to the adjective, and usually comes before the adjective.

Your other proposals:


Bene (adv.) vestibus (n.) vincit (v.)  an adverb does not modify a noun. Also, I do not know why you declined "vestibus" to the dative plural.
Bene (adv.) vestitum (adj.) vincit (v.)  why is the neuter form "vestitum" used here?
Bene (adv.) indutus (adj.) vincit (v.)  "Bene indutus" is also attested in _De astronomia tractatus_ (1550):



> Et si fuerit prima facies Cancri, significat quod latro fuerit vir *bene indutus* et pulchris indumentis et ornatis


----------



## Scholiast

saluete omnes amici!

Taking as I do a certain proper pride in the suits I wear, this is a matter close to my heart. Testing1234567 was quite right (# 2), but he can be capped. _optime indutus _would do the trick, provided only that TimothyJames gives me details of where and when I can get measured-up, and a suitable concession on the price.

Σ


----------



## TimothyJames2002

Thank you both!! This is wonderfully helpful!


----------



## TimothyJames2002

Can anyone let me know how this would be pronounced? (Bene vestitus vincit)
Thank you!


----------



## metaphrastes

It depends on what pronunciation system you adopt: ecclesiastic pronunciation, closer to Italian (as one often hears in Gregorian or any religious Latin music recordings, as to be found in Renaissance or Baroque periods) or classical pronunciation.

In this particular case, I think the only or the main difference would be in the last word: either as in Italian (vinchit) or with a hard "k" sound (vinkit).

Remember Latin vowels are "pure" vowels, in that they had no trace of vowel glides as English, which usually says "u" as "yu", "i" may be said "ay", "a" is often said "ey", &c, what is a disheartening thing to anyone trying to learn English spelling and pronunciation.

Stresses make difference, too, and I think they would be so, as per the general rules I may recall: _Béne vestítus vínkit (_or _vínchit). _But remember the _e _sounds as _eh_, the _i _as _ee_ and the _u _as _u, _with no _yu _glide. I can't say if any English native-speaking will ever be able to pronounce pure vowels, with no glide, but this is part too of the fate of any international language: it assimilates the accent of each country it is spoken. The same thing as with English as spoken in French, or Pakistan, or Greece, or Brazil, &c...


----------



## Xavier61

I think that Scholiast's  "optime indutus vicit" is better:"the best dressed wins". It sounds a lot more "Classical". And conveys the idea that you sell the best.


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings all



Xavier61 said:


> I think that Scholiast's "optime indutus vicit" is better:



With grateful thanks to Xavier _noster_ for the compliment, but TJ, please note that _vicit_ must be a 'gnomic' perfect,* or else you need to change to _vincit_ for the present tense.

For pronunciation, metaphrastes' suggestions (# 6) are good, but _índootus_. And say it all with an 'Italian' accent.

When can I come and get measured up?

Σ

*Edit: as in "Curiosity kill*ed* the cat".


----------



## metaphrastes

Scholiast said:


> For pronunciation, metaphrastes' suggestions (# 6) are good, but _índootus_


I was wondering if you meant _indoctus_, and that would not be far from truth.
But I think I eventually got your point, that has to do with #7


----------

